# Ughhhh.... I wish



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I could not have to interact with humans. They drive me crazy. I think, no I am sure that working in retail ahs made me just flat out hate people in general. (not like family and friends and you guys...lol). There just rude and nasty and have no manners. I was ringing this man up and his bill came too almost 200, well he paid me in twenties and we have a counterfiet oen that were suppose to check any bill higher than a 20, well I check thiem all and he proceeds to tell me that I am only checking his bills cuz he is black ( I am white) I was like WTF..... and there are other customers in line of the same ethincity(?sp) as him and they are all just laughing. I just ignored him and gave him look. Gave him his receipt and walked away. Back in Nov, a guy was trying to buy a pair of shoes and I told him they were one price and he said no this price and he proceeded to ripe me a new one calling me a stupid B****h, and a dumd A** and white trash. I asked him if he spoke to his wife that way and he said she in the back do u want me to get her she can straighten you out. I said I don't need to be straightened out. Then she said I don't like how you spoke to my husband, I was like yea okay. People irriate the life outta me. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... sorry had to vent.!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol don't feel bad I hate people as well. I have like two good friends, my husband, son, family, and dog people thats all I talk to. I work as a restaurant manager part time and there are days I would rather shoot myself then go and have to deal with those people


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm the same way....I associate with dog people and my family and a couple of good friends and that's all I care to deal with (though I'd like to not deal with my husband sometimes, lol). I own a grooming business and one of my clients brings in her Labradoodle today, matted to the bone, and she got pissed at me for charging $10 extra on her dog. I should've charged WAY more than that figuring I busted my butt on that dog doing extra work, the dog kicked her foot while I was scissoring it and sent an expensive pair of scissors flying across the room and now they're messed up, she was so wild about having her head clipped she busted one of my snap on combs and sprained my thumb jumping around like an idiot. She didn't seem to care that I got hurt or the hard time I had with the dog. Maybe she should try picking up a brush and brushing her dog every once in a while. I go through stuff like this and put up with inconsiderate, snotty, overly demanding people on a regular basis. Dealing with the public sours you on people in general I think.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hhahah ur telling me... every day i hear someone tlaking sh*t cuz im arresting them.. i jst luagh hahhaahaa as i put them in the back of my car lmao


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hhahah ur telling me... every day i hear someone tlaking sh*t cuz im arresting them.. i jst luagh hahhaahaa as i put them in the back of my car lmao


Lol, yep, you get the last laugh! I'd like to gag some of my clients, tie them up and lock them in a crate!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I used to waitress and I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I think maybe it's time for a vacation...............lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah I hear you...I have to deal w/ doctors on the phone all day and i will tell you what mental health providers are all wacked....they think they know everything and there better than everyone when there really fuc*kin idiots. Once one calls in you know right away just by the tone of there voice...i hate it. Then lunch time rolls around everyone on the same lunch as me sits together..they always want me to sit w/ them im like nah im gonna go back to my desk I just hate dealing w/ people...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Stang Chick I know exactly what you mean about folks in the medical world! That is why I work nights!! Nobody is there to annoy me!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm currently a waitress (did it for six years and thought i'd never do it again, then my sis bought a restaurant) i also worked in the ER for two years and yeah i can totally feel ya on stupid people.
i'm sorry your allergic to some stupid crap, but hey, don't go out to eat then!! and working with dr's yeah.... just because you have four to six more years of college does NOT make you smarter than me, and it gives you no reason to talk down to me.
i don't think i would be able to work retail, no matter what i may be selling. i tend to give people too much of the "waitress hard time" lol!!
Maybe thats why i had to work graveyards at the hospital lol!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep I hate people too. I work retail and I don't understand how can people be so DUMB. Can they not read. I hate it. They come up to the check-out and say "no no those jeans are half price." "No they are buy ONE pair get the second half price." Their like well tahts not whjat the sign says as you show them the sign that says "Wrangler jeans buy one pr. at reg price get the second one half price." Or those little old people that come in on senoir day. You give them their discount and then they ask you a hundered times if that is the discount price. Sometimes .......I want to SCREAM.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Yep I hate people too. I work retail and I don't understand how can people be so DUMB. Can they not read. I hate it. They come up to the check-out and say "no no those jeans are half price." "No they are buy ONE pair get the second half price." Their like well tahts not whjat the sign says as you show them the sign that says "Wrangler jeans buy one pr. at reg price get the second one half price." Or those little old people that come in on senoir day. You give them their discount and then they ask you a hundered times if that is the discount price. Sometimes .......I want to SCREAM.


I think we were meant to be sisters.....lol. tell me about it. gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I work for a discount store. (like a T.J. Maxx but for a smaller company)They but damamged merchandise from big store or past season merchandise. (i.e express, lane bryant, nike, lots of urban labels, juicy etc.) And sometimes the merchandise has a missing button or is missing all buttons, a strap broke a rip, sometimes it's just fine. They still want discounts. I'm liektat the resaon we have the merchandise in the first place. I am like you'll never go to the real store get a siscount for the damage and still pay more.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

why does he gotta be a black guy? Why do you gotta be a white lady? What a predicament. Retail sucks...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol I liked it when I worked as a bartender. Know body complained about their drinks cause they were to drunk to care and if they ever started a problem we just had the bouncers escort them out. To bad its not like that every where you wouldn't believe how many times at the restaurant that I wanted to yell BOUNCER!


----------

